# My XD9 and Some Black Talons



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm finally getting to upload some images of my XD9 and i also added in my newly aquired black talons.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt076 You just have to keep rubbing it in don't ya! :smt076

Nice looking XD as always. :smt023 I think you need to purchase someone's Bi-Tone model to go along with your current model. :mrgreen::smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

in due time. but those black talons would look good along side a bi-tone.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

undrgrnd said:


> in due time. but those black talons would look good along side a bi-tone.


:smt076

Then maybe you should buy someone's. :watching::smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------

